# Offshore Communications & Rescue 3/27



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Did you know the best Marine VHF radio, under ideal conditions may reach only 20 miles? Many of us fish a whole lot farther out. What happens when the stuff hits the fan? How are you going to get help?

We will discuss the new electronic devices, like SPOT Satellite GPS Messenger and the ACR ResQLink which maintain a GPS fix on your location, then transmit your location to rescue coordination.

The SPOT only costs $149 and a one year service plan for $99.99.
For a few more bucks, you can get the SPOT Connect, which will connect to your smart phone. This way you can send an e mail from the edge telling Momma you are going to be late for dinner, cause you are hooked up to a big Blue.

Tuesday evening, 6PM at West Marine, 3500 Barrancas.

I will also discuss Satellite Phones, SSB and Ham radios for boaters.

Tom Vandiver KA6PG


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Do we need to sign up or just show up at 6?


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Just show up*

No need to register. We will keep pulling chairs out of the back room as more people show.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Tomorrow*

Hope to have a good turnout tomorrow evening. 27 March

Tom


----------

